# alpine iDA-X100 or iDA-X305



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

alpine iDA-X100 or iDA-X305 what adventages or disaventages have each one aganist the other 
x100 is older now and x305 just arrived 
the only one diference i can see is that the x305 support iphone 
in alpine web i dont see much diferences
at the same price ,wich one you choose

thks


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

The iphone compatability and cosmetics seem to be the only difference. I chose the X305 and have been happy with it's performance. However, you can get the X100 for around $40 cheaper at most of the online merchants I looked into so if the iphone connectivity isn't a deal breaker I'd go with that.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I've used an iphone with my x100


----------



## Travis-Alpine (Feb 25, 2009)

The main differences between the iDA-X100 and the iDA-X305 are:

X305 is $50 cheaper M.A.P. than the X100
X305 offers iPhone support
X3305 uses the new 13-pin full speed connection for easy use of the KCE-400BT
X305 looks different cosmetically


----------



## neverman (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got the x305, pretty happy so far. I sure do need to edit my artists list down on my iPod though. Those ft., feat. etc's sure do add up!

I was hoping a few bugs I'd read about on the 100 would be resolved. Not starting the iPod up and having to reconnect rings a bell. Mine has worked flawlessly so far. I could've dne without the chrome knob but like the smaller size.

Does the 100 have the Audyssey support? Not that I'm using it, just curious if that was a change at all.

Must be something besides cosmetics and Iphone?


----------



## Travis-Alpine (Feb 25, 2009)

The X100 can support the Imprint processor as well as the X305.

The 3 differences between the X100 and the X305 are the price, iphone support, and cosmetic appearance.

I'm the Alpine sales rep for Wisconsin and Northern IL.


----------



## neverman (Feb 27, 2009)

Was there any truth to the 100's needing the iPod to be touched at times or was there settings on the iPod hosing people? I haven't had any issues but it would bother me to have to mess with my iPod when I started my car.

Thanks for the confirmation that not a whole lot changed between models. 

I really think it's the best answer (either one) at present for a HU for me. No more CD's to fiddle with, over 10k songs at a very high bit rate with awesome SQ. I'v been very impressed with the SNR. I moved from a Pio Premier DEX-P98R which had pretty good numbers itself.


----------



## Marrowetur (Dec 22, 2008)

Travis-Alpine said:


> The X100 can support the Imprint processor as well as the X305.
> 
> The 3 differences between the X100 and the X305 are the price, iphone support, and cosmetic appearance.
> 
> I'm the Alpine sales rep for Wisconsin and Northern IL.


Any difference in IPod compatibility?


----------



## neverman (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyway to better sort artists than retagging all my songs? An example would be having like 10 pages of Jay-Z as all the "ft.", "feat" etcs all get broken out as a seperate artist. Makes for a messy listing. Yet in itunes it all gets thrown into Jay-Z as specified by "album artist" and not "song artist". 

What iPod compatibility would you be asking about? They're both pretty much fully compatible. They go beyond listed models...


----------



## Marrowetur (Dec 22, 2008)

neverman said:


> What iPod compatibility would you be asking about? They're both pretty much fully compatible. They go beyond listed models...


Like the newer Classic IPods or the Touches. Also say compatibility in keep the newer IPod models charged while connected, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

thks friend i go for the 305 , isnt so much diferences 
see yaaa


----------



## neverman (Feb 27, 2009)

Marrowetur said:


> Like the newer Classic IPods or the Touches. Also say compatibility in keep the newer IPod models charged while connected, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it keeps them charged. No functionality from the iPod while it's connected.


----------



## Marrowetur (Dec 22, 2008)

neverman said:


> Yes it keeps them charged. No functionality from the iPod while it's connected.


How does does the X100 and X305 IPod compatibility compare to say the 9987? All pretty much the same?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## neverman (Feb 27, 2009)

Marrowetur said:


> How does does the X100 and X305 IPod compatibility compare to say the 9987? All pretty much the same?
> 
> Thanks for the response.


The most immediate difference is the use of "album art" instead of just text. I'm not sure on some other points as I'm not that up on the 9987 but playlists? Sorting through the ipod controls much like if you were actually holding the ipod instead of the alpine HU.

Do a quick search on youtube for the alpine ida-x100 to see it in action. Nothing in Alpines line or any other line I'm aware of integrates an Ipod like so...


----------



## Travis-Alpine (Feb 25, 2009)

Marrowetur said:


> How does does the X100 and X305 IPod compatibility compare to say the 9987? All pretty much the same?
> 
> Thanks for the response.


The 9887 is an 07 model head unit. It uses the 422 full speed ipod cable. That means it cannot charge the newer ipods that are 5volt charging.

The X100 and X305 use USB for their iPod connection which can accommodate for 5volts or 12volts. The only thing the X305 has over the X100 on that regard is iPhone w.w.i which is works with iPhone.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2007)

Travis,

Aside from the button functionality differences (center button is enter vs search, etc) and ability to use the Imprint box, is there any substantive difference between the first generation IDA-X001 and the 2nd/3rd X100 and X305? Is the DAC different? If so, was it upgraded or downgraded? 

Also, FWIW, I have used my 3G iPhone with the X001 despite it not being officially supported.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## Travis-Alpine (Feb 25, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Travis,
> 
> Aside from the button functionality differences (center button is enter vs search, etc) and ability to use the Imprint box, is there any substantive difference between the first generation IDA-X001 and the 2nd/3rd X100 and X305? Is the DAC different? If so, was it upgraded or downgraded?
> 
> Also, FWIW, I have used my 3G iPhone with the X001 despite it not being officially supported.


The center button on the X100/X305 functions differently than the X001. The X100/X305 button is a dual action rotary knob. When in the outward/standard position, it spins freely. When pushed in, it becomes spring loaded like the X001. 

The DAC has been the same since the X001 release.

I've also attached a pic i pulled which may be of some relevance.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2007)

Travis-Alpine said:


> The center button on the X100/X305 functions differently than the X001. The X100/X305 button is a dual action rotary knob. When in the outward/standard position, it spins freely. When pushed in, it becomes spring loaded like the X001.
> 
> The DAC has been the same since the X001 release.
> 
> I've also attached a pic i pulled which may be of some relevance.


Thanks. It's confusing as Alpine has sometimes said it's a Burr Brown and other times not specified manufacturer, but always saying it is a 24-bit DAC.


----------



## Marrowetur (Dec 22, 2008)

Travis-Alpine said:


> I've also attached a pic i pulled which may be of some relevance.


Thanks for the diagram, really helped. Sounds like if you really care about IPod SQ and charging your IPoD the 100/305 is the way to go.


----------



## meteoro84 (Jul 10, 2006)

niceee graphic thks


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

There will be an adapter to charge 5V called KCX-422TR


----------

